# Classical Curriculum?



## skot1024 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm but a casual listener to classical, but was interested in doing a self guided tour of classical's evolution over the centuries to get to know the art better. Starting, I guess, in the 18th century and moving forward from there. Is there some sort of internet class (read:free) that does this, or do I just need to do lots of research and legwork on my own?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well try this for one:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2009/jul/24/muse-chopin-classical-music-guide

Otherwise, this forum is a fantastic place to learn. We are currently busy preparing our recommendation lists for operas and symphonies - you could start going through those if you like.


----------

